
Ask HN: Is it time to give up? - jamesmp98
So, I&#x27;ve been trying to get a developer job for months now, but just can&#x27;t do it. I lack a degree, but have about two years of freelance work behind me. I&#x27;ve been looking all over the U.S. and at first, got some leads, along with a few interviews. However, its been over a year since I&#x27;ve done any sort of work related to IT, and the number of job leads I&#x27;m getting is shrinking.<p>I currently have one job I interviewed at a month ago telling me they&#x27;re working on the &quot;SOW&quot; still, and another one I interviewed at month ago telling me they are still deciding.<p>I don&#x27;t see anyway out. Should I give up and pursue something else?
======
davelnewton
It's not clear to me how this is answerable.

Whether or not the degree (or lack thereof) matters depends a lot on where
you're applying, and who there is doing the hiring.

 _I_ don't really look at that, but it's important to some people, and there
are things you'll tend to learn in a CS program that you'll tend not to learn
if you're just doing relatively simple work (e.g., simple websites).

If you have decent work history, and demonstrable programming skills, it seems
like there are enough jobs out there--but that depends a lot on location as
well (e.g., I'm on the US east coast near NYC and there are more jobs than
qualified applicants AFAICT).

------
codegladiator
Ask around your friends if any need some help in IT ? Start with helping out
and getting back into the field, then cover ground.

------
ColinWright
> _... have about two years of freelance work ..._

Doing what? Demonstrating what skills? In what domain? Front-end? Back-end?
Big-iron? Embedded? Languages?

Also, why do you not have contact details in your profile page? Why is there
no CV? No link to GitHub? No personal web site?

 _How_ are you trying to find leads?

~~~
mtmail
Based on comment history and personal facebook page (won't link but not hard
to find) "I work as a stocker at a grocery store." Previous freelance seems to
have been PHP/wordpress plus some nodejs.

------
gjvc
All you need is one door to open. Keep knocking.

